# Does anyone know where I can buy a tilting top workmate in the US?



## Mike_D_S (May 3, 2012)

So I've been thinking about building a face frame assembly area with a tilted work surface sort of like a Kreg framing table but more in the 3×4 size range.

Doing some research googling got me to a forum in Europe where a guy was doing something similar using a type of workmate that seems to be common in Europe that looks like the picture below. Since I work out of my garage, I'm very focused on things that fold up for storage, so this seems right up my alley and if you make the framing table part removable you have a nice workmate too.

But I cannot for the life of me find a workmate with this design available in the US. Amazon, Ebay, google search all don't produce any sellers of anything similar to this in the US.

So has anybody ever seen one of these on this side of the Atlantic and more importantly, where can I get one?

Thanks,
Mike










https://www.amazon.co.uk/Universal-adjustable-height-workmate-Folding/dp/B019XROFJC


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

I have an older one (2001) I was going to throw out. You could have it if you want it. I'll get a picture later for you. I think it is a craftsman. It has the clamping top.


----------



## Gilley23 (May 9, 2017)

Kind of close:
https://www.worx.com/pegasus-work-table-sawhorse-wx051.html?gclid=Cj0KCQjw557NBRC9ARIsAHJvVVN0gn5rAyxwhLoxuh5Upmv7RSIn-0_oCAFQtqasvvCLAqkLbx9wcMkaAtYqEALw_wcB


----------



## Mike_D_S (May 3, 2012)

I really like the variable tilt angle combined with the clamping. I have an old school craftsman with the clamping top, but it doesn't tilt.

I was thinking I could just have a piece of 2×4 screwed to the back of the assembly table and just clamp it in when I'm ready to use it.

I saw that Ryobi makes one, but once again not sold in the US as far as I can tell….

Mike


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Not a clean solution, but you could clamp this to the top of an ordinary Workmate to get a tilt-top…


----------



## Ajs73 (Mar 31, 2014)

Craftsman use to make one. Idk where
you would find one but they're out there.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

This is the one I have…Been leaning against a wall for a long time.


----------



## Mike_D_S (May 3, 2012)

That Craftsman is pretty close with the MDF top, but they don't sell them anymore. Skil makes the XBench with the nice top with the T Track in it but it doesn't tilt.

Maybe this just wasn't that popular of an item? For me a height adjustable tilting clamping surface has a lot of things going for it. I guess in the age of being able to order anything from anywhere in the world it just surprises me that this is so hard to find.

I'm actually going to be in Europe next week for work for a couple of weeks, so I may just bite the bullet and pick one up there and just bring it back with me unless the checked bag fee is too high for the big box.

Mike


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> That Craftsman is pretty close with the MDF top, but they don t sell them anymore. Skil makes the XBench with the nice top with the T Track in it but it doesn t tilt.
> 
> Maybe this just wasn t that popular of an item? For me a height adjustable tilting clamping surface has a lot of things going for it. I guess in the age of being able to order anything from anywhere in the world it just surprises me that this is so hard to find.
> 
> ...


Well, let me know if that turns out to be too expensive. I think without the MDF top it wouldn't be that much to ship.


----------



## Gilley23 (May 9, 2017)

Mike, Rob's Craftsman is almost the same, why not take him up on the offer??


----------



## Mike_D_S (May 3, 2012)

I appreciate Rob's offer and definitely didn't mean to give the impression that I didn't appreciate it. But some of the appeal is also in the metal top with the T Tracks, etc.

Right now I have a pretty large miter saw folding stand and I could see me being able to get rid of that and replace it with this, plus the other features.

Mike


----------



## Lynden (Oct 13, 2009)

Two of these Wolfcraft tables have tilting tops.

http://www.wolfcraft.com/en/products/p/clamping_tables-1//s/c/index.html

They have a United States contact address and phone number. Try checking with them.

MIBRO Group
790 Aero Drive
Cheektowaga, NY 14225
United States

+1 866 941 9006


----------



## Mike_D_S (May 3, 2012)

I sent the Micro guys an email, so we'll see what they say.

This just seems like a useful item and given all the other cr*p that gets sold, I'm just surprised that it's so hard to find one of these in the US when there are 3 or 4 versions available in the UK…..

Mike


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

In the link you provided, it is shown as a product of Arrow Universal. It is not a "WorkMate". 
WorkMate is a brand and they do not offer this thing at all, not just outside the US, I dont think.

Google that "Universal Arrow" name, and "tilting", and there is a very long string of results. Here is the second link I checked out.

http://arrows-uk.com/universal-foldable-tilting-height-adjustable-workbench-p-714.html

Why is this interesting for you, what procedure do you want to do at an angle? I might need one too, i just cannot figure out why.


----------



## wood2woodknot (Dec 30, 2012)

Not avalable in US….....what about Canada?


----------



## Mike_D_S (May 3, 2012)

Well my google-fu is fairly decent and I couldn't find any of the versions (Arrow, Ryobi, Wolfcraft, etc) anywhere but Europe.

Jim,

I met a guy 3 or 4 months ago who was selling some equipment and one of the things he had was the Kreg framing table. I was looking at something else he was selling, but I got to play with the Kreg table and liked it a lot. Not having to bend over a bench to screw face frames (I use pocket holes often) just seemed more comfortable. Now since I don't have room for the full Kreg table (nor really enough face frame work to justify it) I've been thinking in the back of my head how I could do something similar,

Seeing the tilting height adjustable work table means I can build an assembly table and clamp it in then adjust the height and tilt to something comfortable. I have a bunch of cabinet work coming up and I'm in the "got a metric ton of face frames to do" mindset so thinking about how to further stream line what I'm doing.

If I hate it, then I'm not out several thousand for the Kreg table and if I love it, then I can start thinking about other ways to use it. Additionally, I currently have a sort of bulky folding miter saw stand which I could replace with this one. So use the same storage space, but replace the one trick pony miter saw stand with a more flexible stand.

Mike


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

OK, I get that. Then, I assume the attraction is the combination of a tilting table and a calming system. I'd give some thought to assembling a clamping system, and mounting it onto a tilting top drafting table. Could work, I'd think.


----------



## Mike_D_S (May 3, 2012)

I want to avoid adding something else to store like the drafting table. If I get this work bench, I'll swap out the miter stand.

If I can't get it, I'll probably figure a way to mount the clamping surface to my workbench on the edge or something similar.

Mike


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You could buy a pair of the Triton or Rockwell
tripod work stands. The tops tilt. I find them
useful.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Not pocket friendly but a Walko workbench could be set up the way you want 
and it stores nicely as well.

http://walko.nl/en-uk/

To add insult to injury they're difficult to obtain in America.


----------



## Mike_D_S (May 3, 2012)

That's a cool piece of kit, but it looks like it would work best up against a wall.

Unfortunately I don't have the wall space or I could just hinge the assembly table to the wall and let it fold flat when not in use. Next house I buy is going to be 60/40 garage to house interior…....

Mike


----------



## Gilley23 (May 9, 2017)

Buddy just pick up Rob's and modify the top with some tracks. Done, whammo blammo.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

It is a cool piece of kit, very versatile.


----------



## Lynden (Oct 13, 2009)

Does it have to be available in the US, or are you willing to have it shipped from the UK? There are three Wolfcraft 600 sellers on eBay who will ship to the US.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wolfcraft-6182000-Master-600-Height-Adjustable-and-Foldable-Clamping-/263160782385?epid=845894024&hash=item3d459ade31:g:Q6sAAOSw9itZm94r

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wolfcraft-MASTER-600-CLAMPING-WORKING-TABLE-WFC-6182000-/190863035331?epid=1488359954&hash=item2c7052cbc3:g:uHgAAOxyeR9TGkU0

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wolfcraft-Master-600-Multifunctional-Workbench-/391746920133?epid=730485438&hash=item5b35ef9ec5:g:YEIAAOSwVctY5ZuQ


----------



## Mike_D_S (May 3, 2012)

Ok, so after looking around a bit, I did finally find an option. The Ryobi version is available from Amazon UK and shippable to the US for about $30 in shipping (on the slow boat I'm sure). Total price to my door would be about $140. A little pricy, so I'll have to think it over for a few days.

Appreciate all the input and especially to Rob for making the offer of sending me his.

FYI, for those wondering why I would choose to maybe pay $140 over getting the Craftsman frame from Rob, I did the math and shipping from Baltimore to Houston looks to be about $70, so add $20 for Rob (I personally wouldn't feel comfortable asking him to do the boxing and shipping prep without at least buying him a lunch) and T tracks and the time to make a new top and I was easily over $100 into that option in any case and still not exactly what I wanted.

Can't order it now in any case as I'll be out of town when it would be scheduled to arrive. So if I still decide I need it next week I'll order it and update the thread when it arrives and do a review.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Looks like a nice bench.


----------

